# new guy from indiana



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

elcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mike. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome Hoosier.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT, hope you enjoy yourself here...:cocktail:


----------



## MCURRY (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

